# Sacramento & Hibernation Diet



## danno1800 (Mar 13, 2004)

*Our Apiary Inspectors went to Sacramento*

We got a report from one of them at our club meeting Monday night. He said there was lots of scary research reported & no answers yet. We are sponsoring the 2008 meeting of the Heartland Apiculture Society July 10-12 in Huntington, WV www.heartland.com We have lined up many of the speakers from the Sacramento conference to come and give us an update. Maybe they'll have something more to tell us by then. I hope so! -Danno


----------



## John Smith (Jan 31, 2006)

*It's all 'scary' at the moment!*

Thanks, Danno.

I'm glad someone is monitoring this situation.

I would be interested to know what was behind the term "scary research." Would that have been into bee diseases? Perhaps. Certainly there are plenty of environmental and over-population (human) issues which are threatening to beekeeping.

Research into the growing demand for honey relative to the diminishing supply would be scary too, if one was in the honey distributing business and had lengthy contracts to fill with a supermarket chain. If I were in that position I would trembling in my boots!

Cheers,

John


----------

